# LET, is it worth going back?



## Dan (May 19, 2013)

So LET is back, but is it worth going back to it? I don't really follow/care about the colocrossing stuff I haven't been around long enough to know/care.

The only thing that draws me back to it is the amount of providers that do post on it & the community, although I stick with one provider for all my VPS needs (UrPad)...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 19, 2013)

Far as I'm concerned, that 'community' went to shit quite awhile ago - hence why I only posted a couple times a year.  Probably a decent enough place if you don't care about the subterfuge or constant bickering - but my advice to providers would be avoiding LET itself (just post to LEB if you must) to avoid having your own reputation stained just by association.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)

I mean, I'm not going to return to LET in a while.  VPSBoard has turned into something that I prefer and honestly LET has grown tiring for me for a while now.


----------



## Dan (May 19, 2013)

I can see where you are coming from as a provider, but as a user it's normally about the best deal with the best company and reading the reviews on said companies.


----------



## Damian (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Francisco (May 19, 2013)

athk said:


> although I stick with one provider for all my VPS needs (UrPad)...



I don't even think the new owners of urpad are on LE* are they?

Really, you'll see more providers come around these parts in time. With the upgrades CC rolled out it actually shows that the LET community really isn't all that big content wise.

There is ~9k threads total and most of them are topped up with meme pictures.

I've seen maybe a handful of meme images on here. Maybe it's just that the format of the forums doesn't promote it where as LE's did.

I've enjoyed the discussions on here so far and I think many others have too. 

LE* became a business venture soon after Joel took over. At this point it has been whored around due to how the advertisers were treated. I have countless people that advertised on LET that have come forward stating that the number of ads has nearly doubled on the forums from

the original 17 to about 30, all the while the amount of hits more or less chopped in half and the cost of the ads went up $30. 

Many providers that rely on CC's pricing to live will stay there because it's a chance for them to get some more exposure where as ones that 

have built in other locations will be more inclined to look at other forums.

Francisco


----------



## Amitz (May 19, 2013)

I will not go back.


----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

I don't about you guys but I will miss Pubcrowler vs CVps drama . People trying to reveal this and that.

Hopefully now, since we all know who is doing what on LEN, people will bring in less drama. However, I do see an issue with increasing number of CC exclusive hosts which might backfire, since people will be getting the exact same thing on same network and same hardware but under different names which will eventually kill peoples interest..

I will be there just as well as I am here and on other places. Don't see any reason for not going in there unless Biloh gives 3rd party people access to communications which were supposed to be confidential in between 1st and 2nd party.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)

Totally unrelated, I just warned myself on this forum.  

Back on topic...

I have just grown tired of everything that is "LET".  It's grown to be such a... I don't know.  I just can't stand it at the moment.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 19, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I have just grown tired of everything that is "LET".  It's grown to be such a... I don't know.  I just can't stand it at the moment.



Hear hear! People have one foot in vpsboard and the other in LET. The latter has become a shithole so people need to make up their minds on whether they want to help this community grow or ride the shitwave that is LET. In order for that to occur, we'll have to stop with the CC hate train and try to display some maturity.


----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Totally unrelated, I just warned myself on this forum.
> 
> Back on topic...
> 
> I have just grown tired of everything that is "LET".  It's grown to be such a... I don't know.  I just can't stand it at the moment.


I guess this is what happens when you leave things half eaten.


----------



## jarland (May 19, 2013)

Opinions are opinions. When mnpeep posted that his negative ChicagoVPS review was deleted within minutes last month, nail in the coffin and there's not an opinion to be had. Combine that with the fact that as soon as a host (EndOfReality) leaves colocrossing they're banned and their history stripped from both sites.


Any statement that the content can be valued is either adorably naive or motivated by some strange allegiance to the new management.


That simply is the way that it is.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> Hear hear! People have one foot in vpsboard and the other in LET. The latter has become a shithole so people need to make up their minds on whether they want to help this community grow or ride the shitwave that is LET. In order for that to occur, we'll have to stop with the CC hate train and try to display some maturity.


 
Well, I"ve personally have left LET completely...  This could change if they get better.  



SeriesN said:


> I guess this is what happens when you leave things half eaten.


 
Oh You!


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> I don't about you guys but I will miss Pubcrowler vs CVps drama . People trying to reveal this and that.


That pubcrowler sure told folks the truth about who ran LE*.

I think he'll reappear on the talk site to dump more in the future, and be banned like usual.


----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> That pubcrowler sure told folks the truth about who ran LE*.
> 
> I think he'll reappear on the talk site to dump more in the future, and be banned like usual.


No more contents left for him to talk about. CC owns LEB and Chris and Jon are friend from daycare center. Everything has been revealed . No more popcorn. I lost money on my popcorn stock hoping price would go up. But Nooo.Some one has to hack and ruin everything.


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> No more contents left for him to talk about. CC owns LEB and Chris and Jon are friend from daycare center. Everything has been revealed . No more popcorn. I lost money on my popcorn stock hoping price would go up. But Nooo.Some one has to hack and ruin everything.


Word is, there is more grime on CC.

Popcorn stock, gee, corn has ballooned in price over the past 7 years.  400% increase (although down currently in commodity market to about a 2x increase).


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Popcorn stock, gee, corn has ballooned in price over the past 7 years.  400% increase (although down currently in commodity market to about a 2x increase).



If I recall correctly, I remembered that a growing percentage of the corn produced in the US is now being used towards Bio diesel.


----------



## qps (May 19, 2013)

I think this latest hack/restore solved this for me.  I think either someone took over my LET account or they've banned me.  I can't log in anymore and it won't reset my password.


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> If I recall correctly, I remembered that a growing percentage of the corn produced in the US is now being used towards Bio diesel.


Wrong.   That's some crazy spin I haven't figured out who is doing.  Probably the petrol cartel.

Corn, even with last years drought is record or near annual record production in the US for a number of years.   

Last decade has been massive boom and investment in TONS of silage (silo storage) for corn.

At least a decade of corn demand in silos around the US.

Elsewhere in the world, unsure.


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

qps said:


> I think this latest hack/restore solved this for me.  I think either someone took over my LET account or they've banned me.  I can't log in anymore and it won't reset my password.


Sorry to say, but lots of folks are going to be suffering from account issues over there on LET.  Far from over.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Sorry to say, but lots of folks are going to be suffering from account issues over there on LET.  Far from over.



Yeah, my account credentials on LET doesn't work anymore but I'm in no hurry to get it back again. 



buffalooed said:


> Wrong.   That's some crazy spin I haven't figured out who is doing.  Probably the petrol cartel.



Oil has their own cartel?  AWESOME.  How do I join such an illegal establishment?  Do we get our own guns?  Is there any car chases?


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Oil has their own cartel?  AWESOME.  How do I join such an illegal establishment?  Do we get our own guns?  Is there any car chases?


You have to be part of the "family".  Guns, sure, the US sells them and whatever else you want... Jets maybe... Tanks....  OPEC has been a cartel since day one...  Business at the top is racket.

Back on topic 

Seeing the people posting on LET now.  Uggh.   I see why CC was so interested in LET.  It is an online daycare center.


----------



## vanarp (May 19, 2013)

Like it is said, vpsBoard is not just about Low End Stuff and is aimed to become much bigger and open minded VPS hosting forum than LET. I am happy about it and will keep visiting this place quite often. Yes, will be on LET too for a while.


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

Seeing a lot of brown nosing and CC worship going on over there too.

Daycare better stock up on the wet wipes.


----------



## mikho (May 20, 2013)

I think I'll still visit and read some but as far posting..... Not sure.


----------



## Naruto (May 20, 2013)

If you post on LET you wear diapers. This will now be a commonly known fact. Posters beware.


----------



## Dillybob (May 20, 2013)

athk said:


> So LET is back, but is it worth going back to it? I don't really follow/care about the colocrossing stuff I haven't been around long enough to know/care.
> 
> The only thing that draws me back to it is the amount of providers that do post on it & the community, although I stick with one provider for all my VPS needs (UrPad)...


Nope, CANNOT  stand the topic layout, it's like a shitfest and everything is the same color and all scrunched together, it's terrible.


----------



## jhadley (May 20, 2013)

I don't think I'll be going back


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 20, 2013)

I was never really active on LET.. the look and feel of Vanilla forums just.. displeases me.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 20, 2013)

IMHO it is not about moving back to LET worth or not, it is more about whether you are comfortable or not being in a certain community.

Everybody has their own reason to be in a community just like what @athk said in the first post. @Aldryic C'bo


----------



## KMyers (May 20, 2013)

I personally have no intentions of going back. CC has lied on several occasions as to their part in the ownership and has denied that ChicagoVPS has any part in the operations. I can handle downtime, I cannot handle being lied to.


----------



## Jamson (May 21, 2013)

I'm personally finding vpsBoard much more pleasant, and i have no intention on going back to LET.

I never participated in the community (didn't have much to say, really...), but the discussions and drama were getting really old.


----------



## Naruto (May 21, 2013)

This is their plan. Do not let it work.

*Slurm Queen:* "You'll be submerged in Royal Slurm, which in a matter of minutes will transform you into a Slurm Queen like myself!"
*Glurmo Half:* "But your Highness, she's a commoner. Her Slurm will taste foul."
*Slurm Queen:* "Yes. Which is why we'll market it as New Slurm. Then, when everyone hates it, we'll bring back Slurm Classic and make billions!"


----------



## wlanboy (May 21, 2013)

I will read their offer section.


----------



## texteditor (May 21, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> I will read their offer section.


----------



## drmike (May 22, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> I will read their offer section.


Offers lately aren't very interesting over there.  Actually, offers typically weren't great.  Once you break that 2GB+ BS novelty buying stuff, there are annuals, some storage plans and an occasional service you should know about but they can't technically post in offers type thing.


----------



## MannDude (May 22, 2013)

I never did understand _why_ things had to be $7/mo or less. Was this part of the original LET?


----------



## Alto (May 22, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I never did understand why things had to be $7/mo or less. Was this part of the original LET?


 

It was just carried over from the LEB offer rules when LET started to allow offers.


----------



## mikho (May 22, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I never did understand _why_ things had to be $7/mo or less. Was this part of the original LET?


If I remember correct that limit was set by LEA along time ago for the offers posted on LEB. The only limit that was raised was the dedicated limit.


----------



## concerto49 (May 22, 2013)

A forum is a forum. If the content is good people will be there. If there are issues and moderation problems, people will leave. Now that LET shows the number of users online at the current moment, I can't see that many users online so...


----------



## vanarp (May 22, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I never did understand _why_ things had to be $7/mo or less.


Probably it is justified because of the name "Low End" and being Un-managed too. I thought each VPS provider has a public website where the prices are high enough that can compensate the loss from the special Low End offers.


I personally would like to see providers offering whatever is possible for them with stable infrastructure and good support response at ~$5/mo. It can be 128MB or 2048MB. The key is Stability and Good Support.


----------



## MannDude (May 22, 2013)

vanarp said:


> Probably it is justified because of the name "Low End" and being Un-managed too.


Low-End would be regarding the specs of the VPS

"Budget" would be regarding the price.

Instead of capping the price, they should have cappped the resource limit if they wanted it to be remained low-end. Eventually what happened was a market was created of sub-par services with cookie cutter companies offering more or less the exact same product on the same networks and hardware as many other companies. It was more or less a popularity contest and whoever handled themselves better publicly got the business when it came to identical products. Differences were typically +/- a few GB of storage or bandwidth here and there. That was it really.

A lot of great companies in the low-end market, don't get me wrong. Some very talented individuals out there who are truly doing things differently and doing their own thing, it's great. But there has been an uprising of these 'cookie cutter' type companies.


----------



## Licensecart (May 22, 2013)

I wont because it's owned by a webhost who wanted it before and got refused.


----------

